

20 Great Sites to Learn the Ins and Outs of Video Game Design - erinwatson
http://www.videogamedesignschools.net/20-great-sites-to-learn-the-ins-and-outs-of-video-game-design/

======
buff-a
<http://altdevblogaday.com>

If you haven't heard of it, Mike is the engine director at insomniac, and a
regular speaker at sony dev confs. Lots of great posts from all kinds of game
developers.

From the about page:

>What is #AltDevBlogADay?

>#AltDevBlogADay is a group of game developers (generally found on Twitter)
that want to blog more regularly. An idea inspired by iDevBlogADay.

>It’s simple! Each day people will be assigned to blog. Each person has
contributor access and can post his original writing on to this site directly.
Or provide a summary and link to his original writing on his own blog.

